# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  В помощь начинающему

## nataly290361

Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" (редакция 2.0)  
Автор: Харитонов С.А.
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
Год издания: 2010
Страниц: 680
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1367-5
Язык: русский
Формат: DJVU 
Размер: 10 Мб

В настоящем пособии рассматривается технология ведения бухгалтерского и налогового учета в программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8". Значительное внимание уделено вопросам подготовки программы к эксплуатации, документооборота, организации и технологии ведения учета на отдельных участках, обобщения учетных данных и формирования результатной информации для внутренних и внешних пользователей.
Иллюстративный материал основан на редакции 2.0 типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия". 
Пособие ориентировано на бухгалтеров-пользователей программы "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", специалистов по внедрению, студентов и преподавателей, изучающих информационные технологии бухгалтерского учета. Пособие может быть полезно для организации учебных курсов по бухгалтерскому учету в среде "1С:Предприятие 8".
http://letitbit.net/download/21680.2..._2010.rar.html

_Добавлено через 7 минут 12 секунд_
Диск 1С:ПРЕДПРЯТИЕ 8. Учебная версия.
http://depositfiles.com/files/yt85tgtuj

Протестировано на Windows XP. Если конфигурация не устанавливается на Windows 7, установить под Windows XP, создать новую базу и перенести базу на компьютер с Windows 7.

----------


## nataly290361

Управление личными финансами на основе 1С:Деньги 8 
Название: Управление личными финансами на основе 1С:Деньги 8
Автор: Н. В. Донина, В. С. Савенок 
Год издания: 2010
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1388-0
Страниц: 224
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 8,71 Мб

Каждый человек хоть раз в жизни ощущал потребность навести порядок в своих финансах. Например, чтобы узнать, куда уходит зарплата, или почему внезапно не хватило денег на отпуск, или почему выплаты по кредитам стали неподъемными. И возможно, после этого он даже брался за учет, экономию, накопления и приводил свои финансы в порядок. Правда, если жизнь налаживалось, то тут же все бросал. Но управление личными финансами - это не тушение пожаров и не латание бюджетных дыр. Это полезные привычки, постоянное выполнение которых приводит к финансовой стабильности.

Предлагаемая вашему вниманию книга и программа "1С:Деньги 8" призваны помочь в постижении азов финансовой самодисциплины. С их помощью вы научитесь планировать и контролировать денежные потоки, решите свои финансовые проблемы.
http://letitbit.net/download/65553.6...nes1C.zip.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9513...nes1C.zip.html

_Добавлено через 9 часов 47 минут 21 секунду_
1С:ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ 3.0 Платформа для поддержки и автоматизации образовательного процесса+Образовательные комплексы серии "1С:Школа" 



Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 199 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторы: коллектив авторов
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»
Платформа "1С:Образование" является системой программ для поддержки и автоматизации образовательного процесса. В конкретный продукт, входящий в систему программ "1С:Образование", включаются те функции и возможности, которые отвечают назначению этого продукта. С помощью системы программ "1С:Образование" можно создавать и использовать в учебном процессе различные образовательные комплексы. Образовательные комплексы могут содержать в себе разнообразные наглядные, справочные, тестовые и другие материалы.
Внимание: Прежде чем скачивать платформу, убедитесь, что требуемые Вам образовательные комплекты у Вас уже есть. Без них практическая ценность системы сводится к минимуму. Образовательные комплекты без установленной платформы работать не будут.
http://letitbit.net/download/42850.4....name.rar.html
Образовательные комплексы серии "1С:Школа":

Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл. 1С:Образование 3.0 серия 1С:Школа.
Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 276 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторы: коллектив авторов
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»

Учебное пособие «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.» подготовлено по заказу Министерства образования Российской Федерации при участии Некоммерческого партнерства – средней общеобразовательной школы «Лицей Столичный». Курс по Visual Basic .NET разработан в сотрудничестве с Московским представительством корпорации Microsoft. Электронное издание включает платформу «1С: Образование 3.0» и образовательный комплекс «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.», выполненный на этой платформе.
Образовательные комплексы серии "1С:Школа":



Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл. 1С:Образование 3.0 серия 1С:Школа.
Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 276 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторы: коллектив авторов
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»

Учебное пособие «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.» подготовлено по заказу Министерства образования Российской Федерации при участии Некоммерческого партнерства – средней общеобразовательной школы «Лицей Столичный». Курс по Visual Basic .NET разработан в сотрудничестве с Московским представительством корпорации Microsoft. Электронное издание включает платформу «1С: Образование 3.0» и образовательный комплекс «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.», выполненный на этой платформе.

http://letitbit.net/download/10314.1....name.rar.html

Физика, 7–11 кл. 1С:Образование 3.0 серия 1С:Школа.


Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 304 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторский коллектив: Ханнанов Н.К., Баяндин Д.В., Тихонова Е.Н., Шулежко А.Т. и др.
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»

Образовательный комплекс «1С: Школа. Физика, 7–11 кл. Библиотека наглядных пособий» представляет собой библиотеку мультимедиа объектов, снабженную системой поиска. Библиотека позволяет формировать наборы объектов в соответствии с содержанием любого из 18 учебников физики для основной и старшей школы, вошедших в Федеральный перечень учебников.
«1С: Школа. Физика, 7–11 кл. Библиотека наглядных пособий» прошла экспертизу Федерального экспертного совета и получила гриф «Допущено Министерством образования РФ в качестве учебного пособия». По заказу Федерального агентства по образованию издание было поставлено в 2005 г. более чем в 28000 школ.
http://letitbit.net/download/69238.6....name.rar.html

_Добавлено через 28 часов 30 минут 57 секунд_
Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

Последние обновления:
R770526 для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/wl4011i52

R770526 базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/w0ll52ghk

R770182 УСН для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/unxqeqepf

R770182 УСН базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/l2ekm9rvd

R770311 з/п для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/pp0d03q60

R770311 з/п базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/49h00l7sb


1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm
2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4
2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss
10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn

2.0.23.9 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/u15qlibh5
http://turbo.to/vkz0wmqel08e.html

2.5.35.3 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe5yqz2n1
http://turbo.to/i30ixb8o598c.html
1.2.39.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/4w6xihbl2
http://turbo.to/16xwemz20d6f.html

1.3.12.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/zobgkhkcm
http://turbo.to/nur45irqpm4n.html

2.0.23.9 Бух(баз), Упрощенка, Предприниматель для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kcaukk3ru
http://turbo.to/qtjjm4k4cwbb.html
1.1.9.1 комплексная для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/7f9v9v1sl
http://turbo.to/ulol4p7jxasm.html

----------


## nataly290361

Диск ИАС 1С:Консалтинг.Стандарт.Сете вая.NFR (Июнь 2011) 

Год выпуска: Июнь 2011
Версия: IAS1106N 
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Активация|рег код: Не требуется
Формат файла: MDF/MDS
Размер файлов: 2,01 GB

Июньский выпуск ежемесячно-обновляемой информационной аналитической системы ИАС &quot;1С:Консалтинг.Стандарт  &qu ot;, предназначенной для юридического сопровождения предприятия. Диск содержит справочную, аналитическую и методическую информацию по огромному числу юридических и налогово-бухгалтерских вопросов, возникающих в повседневной хозяйственной деятельности предприятий, организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей.

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5333...1106N.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86344.8...1106N.rar.html

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Скачать

----------

fil_and (18.08.2011)

----------


## vova2312

Здравствуйте!
Может у кого-то есть эти материалы:
Практика применения программы "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8" Издание 6-е
Методические материалы "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ред. 2.0" Практика применения.
Методические материалы "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8" Ред. 1.3 Практика реглам. учета
Практика применения программы "1С:Управление Торговлей 8" Ред. 11
Выложите, пожалуйста, или напишите где можно скачать.

Адрес: vova231274@mail.ru

----------


## Столяр С.

Для изучающих конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия Предприятия»

В указанном файле:
1. Методички с учебных курсов
	Бухгалтерия с самого начала
	Бухгалтерия (пользовательские режимы)
	Внедрение БП 8
	Решение задач бухгалтерского учета
	НДС:Сложные вопросы исчисления и уплаты
2. Документация из комплекта поставки
	Руководство пользователя
	Руководство по ведению учета
3. Книги
	Харитонов, Чистов – Учет ОС
	Молчанов – Налоги за 14 дней
	Жуков – НДС в 1С за 4 шага
4. Учебные материалы
	Бухгалтерский учет по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02)
5. Сертификация
	Комплект вопросов для ПРОФ 
	Сборник задач для Специалист-консультант
6. Конфигурация 
	БП 2.0.30.8

http://www.bitoman.ru/download/102964.html 

P.S.  Кое-какие методички старые, но для начальной учебы это лучше. 
         Раньше материал преподносился попроще.

----------

Sheron (30.04.2017)

----------


## Столяр С.

Видеокурс - Профессиональный бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерии (редакции 2.0)

http://www.unibytes.com/xD_dQNVSEGwB

----------


## Генчик

мне помогите,а

----------


## Ninaugntu

У кого есть методичка или книга по ЗиК БУ на базе 8.2? Желательно подробная, не как в поставке.

----------


## kamar821

Видеокурсы по торговому учету. Для начинающих пользователей, для тех, кто идет работать в торговлю вести учет, а также для фрилансеров и программистов, которые хотят понимать ЧТО ТАКОЕ ТОРГОВЫЙ ОПЕРАТИВНЙ УЧЕТ. Простым и понятным языком. Ccылка

---------- Post added at 18:38 ---------- Previous post was at 18:35 ----------

"Как навести порядок в торговом учете и в базе 1С". Полезно и новичкам-внедренцам, и пользователям. Супер-полезно, так как польностью авторское, но какие-то зачитки текста с учебников.

----------

aabbam (08.03.2017), ОльгаВ (12.11.2012)

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## aabbam

Хочу подготовиться и сдать экзамен на Профессионала по "Бухгалтерия 8", есть у кого электронная книга с актуальными вопросами и примерами? Можно и сами файлы с тестами. 
P.S.:... и вообще, каков там порядок? Как на 7-ке было? Сначала сдаём на профессионала конфигурации, а потом получаем доступ к экзамену на Специалиста? А платформа тогда зачем? На неё тоже же есть Профессионал, верно?

----------


## mixperez

> Хочу подготовиться и сдать экзамен на Профессионала по "Бухгалтерия 8", есть у кого электронная книга с актуальными вопросами и примерами? Можно и сами файлы с тестами. 
> P.S.:... и вообще, каков там порядок? Как на 7-ке было? Сначала сдаём на профессионала конфигурации, а потом получаем доступ к экзамену на Специалиста? А платформа тогда зачем? На неё тоже же есть Профессионал, верно?


База с тестами https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NEN7/82E9qyP2f
Для Бухгалтерии еще актуальные и не менялись. С тех пор поменялись вопросы - Управление Торговлей (сейчас уже по 11.2), ЗУП (сейчас уже по 3.1) и с 27 марта будет меняться тестирование по ERP (будет по 2.2). 
Да, порядок такой как вы написали, вначале профессионал, затем Специалиста можно получать. По платформе так же есть тестирование Профессионал, его необходимо сдать для того чтобы сдавать на Спеца. Сдача тестирования Профессионал по УПП или ERP дает право сдавать сразу на спеца по четырем конфигурациям - Управление Торговлей, ЗУП, Бухгалтерия, ERP. Т.е. отдельно получать профессионала в таком случае не обязательно, если есть ERP или УПП.

----------

lekhaplaton (03.05.2017), savchenkodenis (19.04.2017)

----------


## aabbam

Так вот не очень понятно, какой сертификат выгоднее всего получать-то? Похоже, с бухгалтерии-то 8 не очень выгодно начинать. Я в том плане, что можно дойти до спеца и без этого сертификата профессионала. Спрошу тогда иначе, чтобы иметь все сертификаты всех конфигураций основных, какие целесообразнее (и дешевле!) сдавать экзамены на Профессионала? И вообще где-нибудь бы это древо бы всё посмотреть, что куда и после чего.

----------

